# PCC India - Adverse Police Report - Please Help me.



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I read horrible stories about PCC on this form and I would like to share mine and may be someone could able to guide me how I can deal with this. 

My son is living in an address in India since Aug 2011 (along with his mother) and visited Aus for only 1.5 month during last year (around May - June). When I've applied PCC for him (as part of PCC checks for a permanent visa) the so called police visited his place and confirmed that he's living there along with my wife and his grandparents. Taken procedural evidences from him and submitted the document to the local SP office. Till this point happy days.

After a 10days delay (Unfortunately I followed it up too after reading horrible stories from fellow bloggers), the concerned office uploaded the document which surprisingly shows an "adverse" report as my son lived in a different address in last one year before the application was made. And I've been told that as they don't have an option to specify the "incomplete" state they have marked his report as "adverse" and uploaded it. This doesn't make any sense to me as "adverse" would be given either for misleading information like not living at the mentioned address or if the person is not available for verification, neither of these are correct in my sons case. I was also told that they will send the hard copy to the concerned PSK with appropriate information and then PCC would be issued. 

I don't understand how does his travel would effect? Would someone advise me how I can deal with this?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I read horrible stories about PCC on this form and I would like to share mine and may be someone could able to guide me how I can deal with this.
> 
> ...


This will have an effect. Get this sorted out beforehand.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> This will have an effect. Get this sorted out beforehand.


Hi jyotikhtr, 

Yeh I'm aware of that and already working on that. But Just want to take opinion/advise from people if they faced similar situation already.

Thank you.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I read horrible stories about PCC on this form and I would like to share mine and may be someone could able to guide me how I can deal with this.
> 
> ...





Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi jyotikhtr,
> 
> Yeh I'm aware of that and already working on that. But Just want to take opinion/advise from people if they faced similar situation already.
> 
> Thank you.


Few people might have tasted success in such cases, but I strongly recommend you to not to take chances.


----------

